# Finally after three years full time driving.



## yoursonlymine

i found a new full time job !!!!! I don't have to do this shit no more. After driving for more than three years full time I literally have two dollars in my bank and owe ahhh idk about 20 thousand dollars. I never had any money besides money to pay bills late. I I'm on my fourth car now with lyft.
I been threw the Santander leasing the exchange leasing I went threw my own finance and now lyft rental service. I been in two accidents on platform none I was found at fault for. Been threw two repo's lol. One break up with my kids mother. I been homeless sleeping in my car. I had people slamming my doors puking pissing spilling dropping argument with moms with no car seats drunk college kids. Been disrespected by many many people all due to the rating system. I been judged threw the rating system every damn day! And next month I will say INDUSTRY. the companies suck they are just crooks. You will not survive you will not gain you will only be used driving for these companies. It been a adventure though but one that's been way too long.


----------



## NHDriver

yoursonlymine said:


> i found a new full time job !!!!! I don't have to do this shit no more. After driving for more than three years full time I literally have two dollars in my bank and owe ahhh idk about 20 thousand dollars. I never had any money besides money to pay bills late. I I'm on my fourth car now with lyft.
> I been threw the Santander leasing the exchange leasing I went threw my own finance and now lyft rental service. I been in two accidents on platform none I was found at fault for. Been threw two repo's lol. One break up with my kids mother. I been homeless sleeping in my car. I had people slamming my doors puking pissing spilling dropping argument with moms with no car seats drunk college kids. Been disrespected by many many people all due to the rating system. I been judged threw the rating system every damn day! And next month I will say INDUSTRY. the companies suck they are just crooks. You will not survive you will not gain you will only be used driving for these companies. It been a adventure though but one that's been way too long.


Grats dude!!! I did full time in between jobs but have just been doing part time now. This gig should only be part time for extra spend money or used to pay down debt quickly. I feel bad for anyone doing this full time for all the reasons you listed. Hope the new job works out for you. Good Luck!


----------



## Rakos

Congrats...run away very fast....

Don't look back...

Keep your head held high...

Maybe you won't have to do this again...

Best of luck!

Rakos


----------



## ABC123DEF

We need to keep exposing these crooked companies. Too many good people lose too much of their lives "working" for app companies that will milk you for everything - especially on a fulltime basis. Congrats and best of success to you.


----------



## yoursonlymine

Thanks guys I'm really excited I'm getting out of this !! It's such a trap


----------



## Rakos

yoursonlymine said:


> Thanks guys I'm really excited I'm getting out of this !! It's such a trap


Coming to a neighborhood near your...

Uber-a-non

For those that used to need...

Just a little money....

You heard it here first...8>)

Rakos


----------



## DiceyDan

yoursonlymine said:


> i found a new full time job !!!!! I don't have to do this shit no more. After driving for more than three years full time I literally have two dollars in my bank and owe ahhh idk about 20 thousand dollars. I never had any money besides money to pay bills late. I I'm on my fourth car now with lyft.
> I been threw the Santander leasing the exchange leasing I went threw my own finance and now lyft rental service. I been in two accidents on platform none I was found at fault for. Been threw two repo's lol. One break up with my kids mother. I been homeless sleeping in my car. I had people slamming my doors puking pissing spilling dropping argument with moms with no car seats drunk college kids. Been disrespected by many many people all due to the rating system. I been judged threw the rating system every damn day! And next month I will say INDUSTRY. the companies suck they are just crooks. You will not survive you will not gain you will only be used driving for these companies. It been a adventure though but one that's been way too long.


Wow, 3 years, congratulations! I've been at it almost 2 years full time and I just got a new job of which I start on October 2nd! I was actually going to post something similar but well said. Saying they are crooks is too nice of a word. I work EVERYDAY chasing my tail..there use to be surges and as of about 6 months ago now those are just to place drivers it's all fake. I have run my car into the ground (the only thing I really have to my name and love). It is such a struggle and to tell your story to a lot of pax in hopes of a tip and always NOTHING. The only thing I hope to gain is a huge law suit from this shit hole of a company and move on lol. Good for you and hopefully others read this and get out too.


----------



## Julescase

yoursonlymine said:


> i found a new full time job !!!!! I don't have to do this shit no more. After driving for more than three years full time I literally have two dollars in my bank and owe ahhh idk about 20 thousand dollars. I never had any money besides money to pay bills late. I I'm on my fourth car now with lyft.
> I been threw the Santander leasing the exchange leasing I went threw my own finance and now lyft rental service. I been in two accidents on platform none I was found at fault for. Been threw two repo's lol. One break up with my kids mother. I been homeless sleeping in my car. I had people slamming my doors puking pissing spilling dropping argument with moms with no car seats drunk college kids. Been disrespected by many many people all due to the rating system. I been judged threw the rating system every damn day! And next month I will say INDUSTRY. the companies suck they are just crooks. You will not survive you will not gain you will only be used driving for these companies. It been a adventure though but one that's been way too long.


Congratulations!!!!

Best of luck - you deserve it!


----------



## ABC123DEF

The only way Uber's driver pool will start to dry up is if more of us leave their basses and discourage others from getting tangleded up with these bastiges.


----------



## Yulli Yung

yoursonlymine said:


> i found a new full time job !!!!! I don't have to do this shit no more. After driving for more than three years full time I literally have two dollars in my bank and owe ahhh idk about 20 thousand dollars. I never had any money besides money to pay bills late. I I'm on my fourth car now with lyft.
> I been threw the Santander leasing the exchange leasing I went threw my own finance and now lyft rental service. I been in two accidents on platform none I was found at fault for. Been threw two repo's lol. One break up with my kids mother. I been homeless sleeping in my car. I had people slamming my doors puking pissing spilling dropping argument with moms with no car seats drunk college kids. Been disrespected by many many people all due to the rating system. I been judged threw the rating system every damn day! And next month I will say INDUSTRY. the companies suck they are just crooks. You will not survive you will not gain you will only be used driving for these companies. It been a adventure though but one that's been way too long.


 Other than those issues you wrote about above, how's your life??


----------



## KellyC

yoursonlymine said:


> i found a new full time job !!!!! I don't have to do this shit no more. After driving for more than three years full time I literally have two dollars in my bank and owe ahhh idk about 20 thousand dollars. I never had any money besides money to pay bills late. I I'm on my fourth car now with lyft.
> I been threw the Santander leasing the exchange leasing I went threw my own finance and now lyft rental service. I been in two accidents on platform none I was found at fault for. Been threw two repo's lol. One break up with my kids mother. I been homeless sleeping in my car. I had people slamming my doors puking pissing spilling dropping argument with moms with no car seats drunk college kids. Been disrespected by many many people all due to the rating system. I been judged threw the rating system every damn day! And next month I will say INDUSTRY. the companies suck they are just crooks. You will not survive you will not gain you will only be used driving for these companies. It been a adventure though but one that's been way too long.


Damn, lol. Congrats on the job. I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Good luck but everyone knows you can make $30-40/hour driving uber, seems a shame to leave it hee hee


----------



## Cableguynoe

yoursonlymine said:


> i found a new full time job !!!!! I don't have to do this shit no more. After driving for more than three years full time I literally have two dollars in my bank and owe ahhh idk about 20 thousand dollars. I never had any money besides money to pay bills late. I I'm on my fourth car now with lyft.
> I been threw the Santander leasing the exchange leasing I went threw my own finance and now lyft rental service. I been in two accidents on platform none I was found at fault for. Been threw two repo's lol. One break up with my kids mother. I been homeless sleeping in my car. I had people slamming my doors puking pissing spilling dropping argument with moms with no car seats drunk college kids. Been disrespected by many many people all due to the rating system. I been judged threw the rating system every damn day! And next month I will say INDUSTRY. the companies suck they are just crooks. You will not survive you will not gain you will only be used driving for these companies. It been a adventure though but one that's been way too long.


Damn too bad this is happening now. Just when things are getting better.


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> Damn too bad this is happening now. Just when things are getting better.


Yeah. He's leaving as it's getting better. His lost!


----------



## Oscar Levant

yoursonlymine said:


> i found a new full time job !!!!! I don't have to do this shit no more. After driving for more than three years full time I literally have two dollars in my bank and owe ahhh idk about 20 thousand dollars. I never had any money besides money to pay bills late. I I'm on my fourth car now with lyft.
> I been threw the Santander leasing the exchange leasing I went threw my own finance and now lyft rental service. I been in two accidents on platform none I was found at fault for. Been threw two repo's lol. One break up with my kids mother. I been homeless sleeping in my car. I had people slamming my doors puking pissing spilling dropping argument with moms with no car seats drunk college kids. Been disrespected by many many people all due to the rating system. I been judged threw the rating system every damn day! And next month I will say INDUSTRY. the companies suck they are just crooks. You will not survive you will not gain you will only be used driving for these companies. It been a adventure though but one that's been way too long.


I've been at it for 3.5 years, still looking for a way to get off the treadmill, and it is a treadmill.


----------



## OGT

Hmm I don't know why people don't realize this a part time gig. If you only worked concerts, festivals, morning rushes when it rains, etc, you can make a killing most of these times. It amazes me when I see sooooooo many people online on the app 9am to 5pm when it's sunny and nice. I think a huge problem is that people need to start living within their means and not make more money with a gig job to sustain.


----------



## ABC123DEF

I don't think any amount of money is a "killing" driving for Uber...not since 2014 anyway...if even then.


----------



## goneubering

yoursonlymine said:


> i found a new full time job !!!!! I don't have to do this shit no more. After driving for more than three years full time I literally have two dollars in my bank and owe ahhh idk about 20 thousand dollars. I never had any money besides money to pay bills late. I I'm on my fourth car now with lyft.
> I been threw the Santander leasing the exchange leasing I went threw my own finance and now lyft rental service. I been in two accidents on platform none I was found at fault for. Been threw two repo's lol. One break up with my kids mother. I been homeless sleeping in my car. I had people slamming my doors puking pissing spilling dropping argument with moms with no car seats drunk college kids. Been disrespected by many many people all due to the rating system. I been judged threw the rating system every damn day! And next month I will say INDUSTRY. the companies suck they are just crooks. You will not survive you will not gain you will only be used driving for these companies. It been a adventure though but one that's been way too long.


Congrats to you!!!! How many rides did you give in three years?


----------



## Rakos

goneubering said:


> Congrats to you!!!! How many rides did you give in three years?


As he's sailing off....

Into the wild blue yonder....

Never to be heard from again...

The nitwit hollers....

"Where did you hide those family jewels?"

Rakos


----------



## keb

Congrats and I hope your life improves greatly!


----------



## yoursonlymine

goneubering said:


> Congrats to you!!!! How many rides did you give in three years?


I've done a little over ten thousand rides


----------



## NHDriver

yoursonlymine said:


> I've done a little over ten thousand rides


Well there you have it. 3 years, 10K and broke doing RideShare. How much clearer can the message be? This guy is a total pro and gave it enough time to try and earn a living. RideShare is not a living, never will be a living and should only be viewed as additional income to your existing job.


----------



## goneubering

yoursonlymine said:


> I've done a little over ten thousand rides


Screen shot please.


----------



## yoursonlymine

goneubering said:


> Screen shot please.


----------



## NHDriver

Look legit to me!


----------



## yoursonlymine

NHDriver said:


> Look legit to me!


This is not included some rides I've done using the fasten app I also worked with the instacart app and postmates.


----------



## goneubering

That's a LOT of driving! I'm happy you found something better.


----------



## yoursonlymine

goneubering said:


> That's a LOT of driving! I'm happy you found something better.


Thanks I'm so pumped I'm actually gonna be done with all this now


----------



## Over/Uber

Every job is just a gig...never pays enough, asshole people to work for and with, feeling of being on the exercise wheel day after day, never enough money, quality time or energy left for the better things in life. 

That's life...get over it. 

You'll be *****ing about your new gig. Give it time.

Or you won't, because you've decided to stop *****ing about the facts of life.


----------



## yoursonlymine

Over/Uber said:


> Every job is just a gig...never pays enough, asshole people to work for and with, feeling of being on the exercise wheel day after day, never enough money, quality time or energy left for the better things in life.
> 
> That's life...get over it.
> 
> You'll be *****ing about your new gig. Give it time.
> 
> Or you won't, because you've decided to stop *****ing about the facts of life.


That's not my life buddy I'll keep looking I'll keep trying I won't settle. if I never find something that works for me atleast I know I won't have regret. I refuse to just be used.


----------



## Over/Uber

yoursonlymine said:


> That's not my life buddy I'll keep looking I'll keep trying I won't settle. if I never find something that works for me atleast I know I won't have regret. I refuse to just be used.


Good for you, really.

The trick is finding some magic at whatever you're doing. I'm 54 and it's still tough not feeling beat down by life/people/choices/circumstances. I've twice left good job and career situations due to the lure of something better, something more upward, something more significant. Both times I've been greatly let down by the people making the promises and the new opportunities blew up. My default is to fall back on stuff I can do without too much trust in people, and I usually end up working for myself. This time it's rideshare. Not a career move by any stretch.


----------



## canyon

Good luck. You will look back at this one day and laugh, or cry! Good luck anyhow.


----------



## dafisch43

OGT said:


> Hmm I don't know why people don't realize this a part time gig. If you only worked concerts, festivals, morning rushes when it rains, etc, you can make a killing most of these times. It amazes me when I see sooooooo many people online on the app 9am to 5pm when it's sunny and nice. I think a huge problem is that people need to start living within their means and not make more money with a gig job to sustain.


what's a killing? $20-25/hr before expenses?


----------



## Jo3030

Best of luck!


----------



## 4.9 driver rating

LOL you thought this was a driving full-time opportunity LOL no wonder why you're in massive debt you deserve it and anyone else deserve it thinks this is a full-time gig


----------



## ABC123DEF

4.9 driver rating said:


> LOL you thought this was a driving full-time opportunity LOL no wonder why you're in massive debt you deserve it and anyone else deserve it thinks this is a full-time gig


I'm glad you have life totally figured out and you've never hit a rough spot. For those that don't, you don't get a cash bonus or anything for putting them down.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Thrilled for you. How did you keep your rating up and also run the gauntlet of deactivation for so long, all the while keeping your cool and sanity?


----------



## Deedee24

For the past 3 months I was out of a job and could not find a job, however uber was there so I have done it full time to pay my bills and live. I had to make it work at the time. I'm happy to say that next Tuesday I start a regular full time job with benefits. I will continue to get my side hustle on with uber, just to pay down some debt from being unemployed for 3 months...but I thank the Lord to be blessed to finally not have to drive all day anymore...



yoursonlymine said:


> Thanks guys I'm really excited I'm getting out of this !! It's such a trap


Congrats and best wishes to you.


----------



## Rakos

Deedee24 said:


> For the past 3 months I was out of a job and could not find a job, however uber was there so I have done it full time to pay my bills and live. I had to make it work at the time. I'm happy to say that next Tuesday I start a regular full time job with benefits. I will continue to get my side hustle on with uber, just to pay down some debt from being unemployed for 3 months...but I thank the Lord to be blessed to finally not have to drive all day anymore...
> 
> Congrats and best wishes to you.


You know the sad part...

Is there are MANY more...

With your situation...

That's what Uber has tapped in to...

Lots of people in suspense...

Between a crappy last job...

And progress into a new job...

Or as most...still hunting...

Used to be we all shared the wealth...

Now that's passe...

Rakos


----------



## Serby

I'm gonna go back to selling cars. My car is on its last few rides left. Beat up my car like its a stranger. Cab driver was laughing at me the other day. He actually took a uber to work and he quit uber and makes more money driving way less ...


yoursonlymine said:


> i found a new full time job !!!!! I don't have to do this shit no more. After driving for more than three years full time I literally have two dollars in my bank and owe ahhh idk about 20 thousand dollars. I never had any money besides money to pay bills late. I I'm on my fourth car now with lyft.
> I been threw the Santander leasing the exchange leasing I went threw my own finance and now lyft rental service. I been in two accidents on platform none I was found at fault for. Been threw two repo's lol. One break up with my kids mother. I been homeless sleeping in my car. I had people slamming my doors puking pissing spilling dropping argument with moms with no car seats drunk college kids. Been disrespected by many many people all due to the rating system. I been judged threw the rating system every damn day! And next month I will say INDUSTRY. the companies suck they are just crooks. You will not survive you will not gain you will only be used driving for these companies. It been a adventure though but one that's been way too long.


----------



## Lolinator

yoursonlymine said:


> i found a new full time job !!!!! I don't have to do this shit no more. After driving for more than three years full time I literally have two dollars in my bank and owe ahhh idk about 20 thousand dollars. I never had any money besides money to pay bills late. I I'm on my fourth car now with lyft.
> I been threw the Santander leasing the exchange leasing I went threw my own finance and now lyft rental service. I been in two accidents on platform none I was found at fault for. Been threw two repo's lol. One break up with my kids mother. I been homeless sleeping in my car. I had people slamming my doors puking pissing spilling dropping argument with moms with no car seats drunk college kids. Been disrespected by many many people all due to the rating system. I been judged threw the rating system every damn day! And next month I will say INDUSTRY. the companies suck they are just crooks. You will not survive you will not gain you will only be used driving for these companies. It been a adventure though but one that's been way too long.


Lololipops lol

Took u 3 years to find a job??

U in a place that has population of 1???

Lol


----------



## ABC123DEF

Why does it matter how long it took him to get a job? Decent paying jobs don't just fall into people's laps like they used to. I'm speaking from experience. Just be happy for the guy.


----------



## Mista T

ABC123DEF said:


> Why does it matter how long it took him to get a job? Decent paying jobs don't just fall into people's laps like they used to. I'm speaking from experience. Just be happy for the guy.


Agreed.

Unless you are willing to settle, you want the right job.

I'm looking (still) and do the driving full time while searching myself. Will be a happy day when I can write my own goodbye letter in here: )


----------



## nash801

NHDriver said:


> Well there you have it. 3 years, 10K and broke doing RideShare. How much clearer can the message be? This guy is a total pro and gave it enough time to try and earn a living. RideShare is not a living, never will be a living and should only be viewed as additional income to your existing job.


I did 7000 rides 1.5 yeats. 75,000 miles (=3x around earth).
Made no money. Only debt and damage to my body.
Sold car Oct 13 this year.
Still recuperating. Will take a year to get my health back


----------



## Cableguynoe

nash801 said:


> I did 7000 rides 1.5 yeats. 75,000 miles (=3x around earth).
> Made no money. Only debt and damage to my body.
> Sold car Oct 13 this year.
> Still recuperating. Will take a year to get my health back


were you able to eat and pay rent?


----------



## 4.9 driver rating

You did this full-time? LOL are you stupid? Were u looking to get abused? anybody that does this full time is a complete imbecile.


----------



## Cableguynoe

4.9 driver rating said:


> anybody that does this full time is a complete imbecile.


Anyone that takes a selfie in which they look like a complete imbecile is a complete imbecile


----------



## Rakos

Cableguynoe said:


> Anyone that takes a selfie in which they look like a complete imbecile is a complete imbecile


He was tryin to save...

That 4.88 rating...

Prolly the last time he'll ever see it...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Mista T

My "ignore" list was lonely with only one person on there. Now he has a buddy


----------



## Cableguynoe

Rakos said:


> He was tryin to save...
> 
> That 4.88 rating...
> 
> Prolly the last time he'll ever see it...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 184144


Especially with the username he has. Should have taken that picture when he had the chance.
It's all down hill from here for this clown.


----------



## 4.9 driver rating

lol.,.at least I dont hide behind some creepy icon like you do....I feel sorry for your female riders.....must be scared as dung when they see you


----------



## Misaelz28

This year I made around 45 k driving a 2005 car that I paid 2k. I do my own car repair so it's worth for me


----------



## the ferryman




----------



## OGT

yoursonlymine said:


> That's not my life buddy I'll keep looking I'll keep trying I won't settle. if I never find something that works for me atleast I know I won't have regret. I refuse to just be used.


He didn't finish his sentence. I refuse to just be used for longer then 3 yrs lol


----------



## BigBadDriver

4.9 driver rating said:


> You did this full-time? LOL are you stupid? Were u looking to get abused? anybody that does this full time is a complete imbecile.


Did that leotard come with a tutu? Or did you have to buy it separate?


----------

